# Scenery Ground Cover



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought i read about grinding dried leaves to use as a grond cover (indoor model). Dead Leaves is the effect i'm after but sometimes natural material doesn't look good in scale. 
Any ideas for a dead dried leaf ground cover?


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought Woodland Scenics made a "leaf" pattern to be used to decorate trees in HO scale. I'm not sure they make one in large scale. Other option is get a hole punch in the shape of a leaf. Use various colored paper, then try to "dirty" up the cuttings some way.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*There are also 'dead leaves' for 1:35 scale; see this **product review**. There are simular products in all price ranges. Some are even made out of... dead leaves! *
*I believe in the wel know book "Creative Dioramas for you car models" by **Ken Hamilton *[/i]*there are examples using grinded/crumpled dried leaves in 1:25 scale diorama's. *


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Where are you at? I'll give you all the dead, scale leaves you want. Just come over and "rake" them up.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Here's a useful article about making your own 'groundcover'. The article is about 1:35 scale diorama groundcover but I guess it will work well for 1:25 / G scale as well:

Home made ground cover 

Parsley and Oregano look good (if you like the smell). The dead leaves in this Batmobile diorama were made from Oregano.
Also the seeds of a birch tree are very usefull. The the climbing ivy on the telephone pole on this small vignette is made of it.

Paul


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, that artical is what i need.


----------

